

Alex Osterwalder and friends launch business model canvas game dev bootcamp - SamirSaberi
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/05/30/alex-osterwalder-and-friends-launch-business-model-canvas-game-dev-bootcamp/
Startup Juncture will cover the event and host an exclusive interview with Alex Osterwalder. Because ultimately the blog is all about our readers we have decided to crowdsource the questions for this interview. So if you have always wanted to ask Alex Osterwalder a question, this is your opportunity! Please post your question in the comments section.
======
wkneepkens
Suggested question: Business Model canvas (etc.) are about validating,
learning, improving. Is he planning any improvements to the BMC, based on
learnings in the past years?

~~~
elprodigio
Ha! That's a very good question. I like Ash Maurya's Lean Canvas better
because he actually improved the BMC and has also made a few subtle changes to
it since his book's first edition.

------
tijsmarkusse
Top 3 things startups have to pay attention to when using the business model
canvas in their daily operations?

